# Kernel 4.12.12 hoher Strom Verbrauch

## alexander_ro

Hi Mädels ... Jungs ...  :Smile: 

Bisher hatte ich einen Kernel 4.9.34 und nach powertop ca. 11-12 Watt Stromverbrauch.

Jetzt habe ich einen Kernel 4.12.12 und einen Stromverbrauch von ca 15-16 Watt man merkt den Unterschied auch an der Laufzeit mit einem Akku. Powertop sag das alles gut ist. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich dem Stromfresser auf die Schliche kommen kann?

Grüße

Alexander

----------

## Christian99

jetzt mal als schnellschuß: taktfrequenz der cpu?

----------

## alexander_ro

Nach dem powertop sagt er das die vier Kerne zu etwa 98% im C7 Modus laufen also mehr oder weniger. Nur wenn ich anfange was an dem Rechner zu tun gehen bei einzelnen Kernen die Prozentwerte herunter. Das ist aber denke ich normal so.

----------

## mike155

Wenn Du die Empfehlungen von powertop umgesetzt hast und der Stromverbrauch immer noch ca. 4 Watt höher ist, könnte es der Grafikchip sein (falls Dein Notebook einen separaten Grafikchip hat).

----------

## alexander_ro

Der hat eine Intel im Prozessor integriert und noch eine Nvidia GT555M Grafikkarte. Powertop sagt zur Nvidia auch OK. Was der aber damit meint kann ich nicht sagen.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Tools mit denen man das feststellen kann?

<Edit>

Ich habe da noch was gefunden. Ich denke mal das ist so OK. IGD sollte die Intelkarte sein und DIS die Nvidia.

```

cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0

1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:01:00.0

```

</Edit>Last edited by alexander_ro on Thu Oct 26, 2017 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Hallo alexander_ro,

ich verwende im Startscript meines Notebooks von 2012 bbswitch:

```
/usr/sbin/modprobe bbswitch

echo "OFF" > /proc/acpi/bbswitch
```

Der Unterschied zwischen ON und OFF liegt bei mir primärseitig bei 4,5 Watt. Das funktioniert seit 2012. Allerdings bin ich zurzeit bei Kernel 4.9. 4.12 kenne ich noch nicht.

Ich tippe auf Deinen Nvidia Grafikprozessor, weil Grafikprozessoren auch im Ruhezustand viel Strom verbrauchen (so war es zumindest 2012) und weil es bei jeder neuen Kernel-Version größere Änderungen im Grafik-Bereich gibt.

Mike

----------

## alexander_ro

Danke für den Tipp.

Aber bei mir gibt es das Kernel Modul bbswitch nicht.

Ist die Karte nach den Daten die ich in dem sysfs gefunden habe mit DynOff nicht so schon ausgeschaltet?

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Aber bei mir gibt es das Kernel Modul bbswitch nicht.

 

emerge bbswitch

 *Quote:*   

> Ist die Karte nach den Daten die ich in dem sysfs gefunden habe mit DynOff nicht so schon ausgeschaltet?

 

Das kann ich nicht sagen - ich habe das Verfahren mit DynOff noch nicht ausprobiert. In 2012 gab es nur bbswitch - es hat für mich funktioniert und ich bin seitdem dabei geblieben.

Danke für Deinen Thread! Ich habe vor, in 2-3 Monaten von 4.9 (LTS) auf 4.14 (LTS) wechseln. Jetzt weiß ich, dass es möglicherweise Probleme geben wird. Also werde ich vor und nach dem Wechsel die Leistung bei /proc/acpi/bbswitch = ON und OFF messen und prüfen, ob bbswitch auch bei 4.14 funktioniert.

----------

## alexander_ro

Bitte gerne für den Thread ... aber genau genommen wäre es besser es gäbe den nicht dann gäbe es auch kein Problem. Computer sind halt auch nur Menschen Zickig und nicht immer Zuverlässig ...  :Wink: 

Könntest Du mal bei Deinem Rechner das "cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" ausprobieren was es da anzeigt. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das man das mit dem bbswitch nicht mehr braucht weil der Kernel das nun auch selber machen kann.

Das mit dem emerge bbswitch werde ich mal probieren ob es etwas ändert. Aber ich hatte das bei der Kernel Version 4.9.38 auch nicht und trotzdem wenig Strom verbrauch. Ich teste es mal weil ich aktuell sonst auch keine Idee habe wie das zu Stande kommt.Last edited by alexander_ro on Fri Oct 27, 2017 8:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alexander_ro

Das installieren des bbswitch bricht bei mir ab mit folgender Meldung:

```

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-4.12.12-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.8/work/bbswitch-0.8/bbswitch.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.8/work/bbswitch-0.8/bbswitch.c: In function ‘bbswitch_proc_write’:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.8/work/bbswitch-0.8/bbswitch.c:317:9: error: implicit declaration of function ‘copy_from_user’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

```

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Das installieren des bbswitch bricht bei mir ab mit folgender Meldung: 

 

Welche Version verwendest Du? Im Changelog des bbswitch-ebuilds steht, dass 0.8-r1 auch mit Kernel 4.12 funktionieren sollte: "sys-power/bbswitch: Bump to 0.8-r1 and fix compiling w/ kernel 4.12, #623736".

 *Quote:*   

> Könntest Du mal bei Deinem Rechner das "cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" ausprobieren was es da anzeigt. 

 

Die Ausgabe ist: "No such file or directory". Ich habe im Kernel nur die Treiber für die Intel GPU aktiviert. Nvidia und Optimus sind im Kernel deaktiviert und ich lade auch keine Nvidia Firmware. Ich lade nur das bbswitch Modul, um den auf meinem Notebook ungewünschten Nvidia Grafikchip sofort bei Booten zu deaktivieren.

----------

## alexander_ro

Was bei Gentoo halt so installiert wird:

```

*  sys-power/bbswitch

      Latest version available: 0.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 16 KiB

      Homepage:      https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch

      Description:   Toggle discrete NVIDIA Optimus graphics card

      License:       GPL-3+

```

Ja das unterscheidet uns hier ein bisschen bei mir ist die Grafikkarte nicht unerwünscht. Ich brauche die auch aber halt nicht immer.

----------

